# Stuff you have learned from video games.



## reigoskeiter (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey!
Games arent just for playing, they can even be used for learning!
In my experience, i was just bored and wanted something new to play, so, i satarted playing NHL09 even tho i wasnt a hockey fan.
And during all the time i played it i started to understand the rules and even became a bigger fan of hockey!


----------



## Monster. (Jan 14, 2011)

Er. I played a lot of Sonic, too, and learned that I'm a furry. Fff.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 14, 2011)

I learned that life would be better if music played when you are being attacked by something.


----------



## Pine (Jan 14, 2011)

I learned that you must never take somebody's sandvich
also, mushrooms make you jump high and flowers make you shoot fire from your hands


----------



## Aden (Jan 14, 2011)

I've learned that suffering an injury only decreases your health points, not your mobility or ease of function in any way.


----------



## BRN (Jan 14, 2011)

No love for the lessons from Metal Gear?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 14, 2011)

I learned that the desert eagle is the best handgun ever made ever and that if you get shot all you need to do is sit behind cover until you magically heal in about 5 seconds. However if you do get shot enough to die, it doesn't matter because you just respawn anyways.


----------



## Shiroka (Jan 14, 2011)

I learned that listing the stuff you own as if it was the inventory of an RPG makes you look nerdy.


----------



## Aden (Jan 14, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I learned that the desert eagle is the best handgun ever made ever


 
I've learned that a pistol is as good as a sniper's rifle as long as your target is more than one pixel wide


----------



## Mentova (Jan 14, 2011)

Aden said:


> I've learned that a pistol is as good as a sniper's rifle as long as your target is more than one pixel wide


 Also remember that there is little to no downside of picking up another handgun while you're at it. You get twice as many bullets _and_ you barely lose any accuracy!


----------



## Jw (Jan 14, 2011)

You boss will flash red and explode if you kill him.

Everything has a weak point. Everything.

Some people can get away with a lot of screw ups it seems, but if you screw up you get your ass handed to you.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 14, 2011)

Random herbs you find lying around will heal any wound


----------



## Jw (Jan 14, 2011)

8-bit said:


> Random herbs you find lying around will heal any wound


 
Holy crap, Timmy just got mauled by a mutant tiger zombie thing.
STAND BACK I'VE GOT OREGANO!
Great, now Jimmy's dead and covered with oregano.
NOT FOR LONG I GOT A FEATHER!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jan 14, 2011)

You have to jump on alligators and you're suppose to cartwheel into porcupines?




SIX said:


> No love for the lessons from Metal Gear?


 
Fine... you're instantly invisible under a cardboard box... happy?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 14, 2011)

I learned that it's incredibly healthy to eat chicken from the garbage.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 14, 2011)

Good things come in vents.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 14, 2011)

Smash EVERY container/vessel/box/crate you can find. There will almost always be something useful in them, and nobody will care that you're wrecking their shit.

ALSO: DO NOT abuse the chickens. If you do, may God have mercy on your soul.

ADD: If you're a bad enough shot, dogs will make fun of you.

If you shoot a chair enough with a gun, it will explode.

Your enemies will always either be a deadly professional killer that could kill you easily, or an inept anonymous dumbass that can't do shit, but somehow was promoted to guard duty.

Commanding little animals to fight is fun! Send your 10 year-old out on his own to pursue this enriching hobby!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 14, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Good things come in vents.


 Not true, sometimes you find parasitic aliens.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 14, 2011)

That your princess is always in another castle.

Also, multitasking, the ability to take criticism (as in your game failures) and improve upon it, the value of patience, the ability to value the little things and not just take it for granted and most definitely, the importance of teamwork and communication.

And sometimes new languages.


----------



## Jw (Jan 14, 2011)

Eating a mushrooms will make you feel higher
Jumping in front of a door  or shooting it will not make it open any faster.
Mowing the lawn is a good way to earn money.
If you go inside  room and the doors lock/bar/shut/catch on fire behind you, you're screwed.
There is a right way, and there is a fun way to play the game.
Sometimes it's easier to jump off a cliff than to get back all the way back to where you were earlier.
If you can't solve a problem logically, sometimes a big fucking gun can help. 
Games call them glitches. Real life calls them miracles. 
Press R or Z twice to DO A BARREL ROLL
Don't die in a cutscene, cause items  that normally could fix it evidently don't work there.  
Luck is the residue of MAD SKILLZ
You always know that somewhere, somehow, a 10 year old with no life can beat whatever you just did or already has.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 14, 2011)

Apples do as much damage as being hit by a car.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 14, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> Apples do as much damage as being hit by a car.


They also defy gravity.


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Jan 14, 2011)

that are created simply to make pathetic people feel better...
Entailment that comes from a paying source is fake


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 14, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> They also defy gravity.


 
No, those are Delicious Fruit.



Gibby said:


> the importance of teamwork and communication.


 
This one is vital in a lot of games now, and if understood by the media, would help with the negative image the videya still gets.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 14, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> No, those are Delicious Fruit.


Deliciously deadly, nonetheless.

Also you can fit hundreds of pounds of items of various sizes in your pocket.

And that a man is a miserable little pile of secrets.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 14, 2011)

People throw money, ammunition, guns, and medical supplies into garbage bins.

Bastards have more fun in life.

Crime pays.


----------



## Zydala (Jan 14, 2011)

A history of Chopin's life from Eternal Sonata

(that was actually one of my favorite aspects of the game too, haha)


----------



## Willow (Jan 14, 2011)

Let's see:

Pokemon taught me physics. Water beats fire and electricity. Fire beats grass. And psychic beats ghost. 

Three hits and the enemy is dead. 

Blunt objects are effective weapons. And wrenches can do as much damage as a shotgun blast sometimes. 

Random glowing circles will heal you. 

If you shoot yourself in the head it won't kill you, but only do it after midnight. 

Sometimes what you're looking for is elsewhere, and if you look elsewhere, chances are it's somewhere else. 

That's all I can think of for right now.


----------



## Riley (Jan 14, 2011)

Using a fast-recall personal teleportation system to get out of collapsed mineshafts too often will cause paranoia and brain hemorrhaging.


----------



## Waffles (Jan 14, 2011)

Giant monkeys are capable of building houses, cars, and extensive mine cart systems.


----------



## RTDragon (Jan 14, 2011)

I learned that anything that looks cute and weak is not.

Equipment has durability.

Anything that is called Ultima/Ultimate is not ultimate.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 14, 2011)

Willow said:


> Let's see:
> Psychic beats ghost.


uhh, no 


> If you shoot yourself in the head it won't kill you, but only do it after midnight.


But those weren't real guns, were they?


RTDragon said:


> I learned that anything that looks cute and weak is not.


Beware the Black Rabite!


> Anything that is called Ultima/Ultimate is not ultimate.


 Was there ever an attack spell stronger than Ultima in Final Fantasy? Not trying to be a dick, just wasn't sure.
Other than that, the other Ultimas are not ultimate.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 14, 2011)

Vents hold good shit, or that if the world ends start enjoying crawling thru em alot


----------



## Shiroka (Jan 15, 2011)

And don't forget that if you're hurt, eating a pork chop you found in a trash can will heal your wounds!


----------



## Twylyght (Jan 15, 2011)

Food that you find by breaking walls will restore your health even though the food might have been there for years!
Radioactive food is good for you.
You can run for long distances nonstop and not get tired.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 15, 2011)

Up-Up-Down-Down-Left-Right-Left-Right-B-A-Select-Start pretty much solves any problem you've ever had.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 15, 2011)

You can fall over 300 meters into water and not get destroyed by the impact.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 15, 2011)

Dude, Age of Empires (Only Number 3 for me) is like history class....on crack...in game form.....it's awesome.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jan 15, 2011)

Long as you can figure out Up, down, forward, and fire you can fully operate any complex flight craft.


----------



## jcfynx (Jan 15, 2011)

If you find a random stranger walking down the street, talk to him about what to do next in your life.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 15, 2011)

Eating a bad guy's corpse is a heinous offense, but only to 1/5 the degree of hacking a good guy's computer. A guy who tells anyone who'll listen about his purpose in life to shield his adopted daughter from the kind of violence she saw claim her own parents has no qualms with shooting you in the face with a scoped .44 in front of her for stealing an empty soda bottle. Dogs apparently know what nukes and missiles smell like, and can fetch them for you with their teeth. But that's no biggie considering they can pick locks with their noses too. Last but not least, if Glenn Beck's mind is ever preserved in computer form and somehow becomes president, this will actually be a positive development. It'll actually be infinitely easier to convince him to shut up then. You might even do it by accident!

In medieval times, that early pioneer of parkour was going to get himself hurt, and when he did, no one was going to help him. Also, people spent most of their time gently pushing people out of their way when they walked places.

If you're trapped in a stable time loop some time, try breaking into a shed, finding a tape deck, listening all the way through a mostly blank cassette, and last but not least, soak a towel and leave it in a freezer for no apparent reason whatsoever. It will change _the wooorrrllddd_.

After a certain amount of time on a stranded, broken down ship with communications systems offline, aliens trying to kill you, being exposed to the vacuum of space, and aliens trying to kill you while you're exposed to the vacuum of space outside the hull of a stranded ship with no communications, finding out your girlfriend died and the only other piece of ass in range of your probe is partly why everything's been trying to kill you the whole time just kinda rolls off your back.

If someone introduces themselves by impaling you with a giant sword, shooting you with electricity and then throwing a motorcycle at you, it's not at all odd or suspicious that they follow that up by trying to enlist your help. If they betray you after that though, there's gonna be hell to pay.


----------



## Vibgyor (Jan 15, 2011)

i have learned that as long as you have golden rings, you can't die


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 15, 2011)

Industrial metal. :Y


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 15, 2011)

If you don't have any lamp oil, no matter what, you're fucked.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it might have been said before, but...

Everything.

And I good portion of my vocabulary.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 15, 2011)

Xenke said:


> And I good portion of my vocabulary.


 
duly noted...


----------



## Xenke (Jan 15, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> duly noted...


 
You'd be surprised at the variety of words that show up in games.

That's how I win at Scrabble, against people who's job requires them to write all day.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 15, 2011)

Xenke said:


> You'd be surprised at the variety of words that show up in games.
> 
> That's how I win at Scrabble, against people who's job requires them to write all day.


 
Ah yes, the game where you need to know how to spell words, but not necessarily put them in the right order.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jan 15, 2011)

You run faster holding a knife.


----------



## Aden (Jan 15, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> You run faster holding a knife.


 
In the same vein, you can run faster if you're holding a pistol in your hands than if you're holding a grenade launcher or assault rifle...even though you're still carrying the things that aren't in your hands.


----------



## Maisuki (Jan 15, 2011)

I learned not to stand in fire from video games.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 15, 2011)

I learnt that you don't _really_ need to shoot zombies in the head.


----------



## Browder (Jan 15, 2011)

I learned that beach balls do more damage than bullets.

I also learned that if you're the only kid in the forest without a fairy YOU ARE THE LUCKY ONE.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jan 15, 2011)

Maisuki said:


> I learned not to stand in fire from video games.


 
If you didn't know that already... :/


----------



## Jw (Jan 15, 2011)

Don't get too attached to the girl that sells flowers


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 15, 2011)

That all zombie apocalypse locations have a self-destruct system _somewhere_.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 15, 2011)

Kill 25 people in a row, you have the ability to call for tactical nuke strike
FootBall will be replaced with a similar sports but with GUNS, but it will take place in Virtual Reality


----------



## Atona (Jan 15, 2011)

- Never stand close to machinery that you have acted destructively upon: It will always blow up, no matter what form of abuse.

- Keep a hand in everything your partners earn, find, and make. If they die or leave without warning, you can't have them taking any of the good stuff.

-If you want to appear neutral to others, simply do really good things and really bad things equally, and consistently.

-You can ruin any relationship as hard as you want, and then shower the person in gifts later to get their affection back up (if you know what items will best persuade them.)

-"Hardcore" is not a term to be used loosely.

And as for what online gaming has taught me, is that if someone feels like they're even remotely close to having sex, they will either berate you or white knight you for the rest of the time that you are contactable. "remotely close" includes trivial obstacles like being countries apart, having restraining orders, or being hated with a burning passion.

Also, many, MANY Europeans are jackasses. 
YES HAHA I AM FROM THE USA AND MY NICKNAME IN-GAME IS BURGER YES I GET IT BIG FAT AMERICANS AND THEIR FAST FOOD ITS SO FUNNY HAHA I AM A GEORGE BUSH SANDWICH YES? I LIKE MCDONALDS FRY AND LARGE DRINK BECAUSE I AM FAT AMERICAN PIG YES? AMERICAN CURRENCY AND MEASUREMENTS SO FUNNY BECAUSE THEY ARE UNHEALTHY AND OBESE


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 15, 2011)

That you should love your doctor.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 15, 2011)

You'll get insults thrown at you by someone _after_ you shot that same person dead.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Jan 16, 2011)

I learned that when I hold an object instead of taking it, everyone calls me a thief and calls the guards.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 16, 2011)

I learned that when you give people complete anonymity while playing a game with communication, almost every single one will throw all their maturity out the window and be either:
-a rage-filled screaming douchebag
-A PvPenis who needs to have it cut off
-A screaming Concentration camp guard who screams at you if you so much as DARE try to have fun.
-As homophobic than the Westboro Baptist Church and the Tea Party. 
-Patricians who are perpetually in a bad mood because they're butthurt all the time and they want to sit down but are so stuck up they actually can't bend themselves to sit in a chair. 
-Legally insane people who somehow know your sexual orientation or intelligence just because you like to watch something they hate.

When they're next to you and are within range of your foot, or your fist, or your parents if you still live with them, they act *much* more maturely most of the time.


I also learned that a good way to make a game stop being fun is to make it competitive but after a combination of P.E, watching games of Magic: The Gathering turn into attempted murder, and a couple old ladies get arrested over a brawl at *BINGO*...I don't think that really came from Video games.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 16, 2011)

When I die I can reload from a save file.


----------



## Kesteh (Jan 16, 2011)

MS DOS commands and reading, all before age 4.
Thanks, Doom.


----------



## Suezotiger (Jan 18, 2011)

When in doubt, blow something up.
How to spell Strength.
There's a ton of homeless people roaming the streets.
Buildings don't always have doors.
Random treasure chests can be found anywhere and no one else pays any attention to them.
If you try to ride your bike indoors, someone will find out.
You can leave your boat on any random beach and no one will steal it.
Telling someone to 'press the A button' won't make them extremely confused.

Edit: The cute girl will always leave you at some point.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 18, 2011)

Never stand in anything that is on fire is bad.

Farting on people will piss them off.
Yelling "NO anal" will piss people off.
There's always a long respawn timer for very important things.


Cutting grass and bushes will instantly spawn East Indian currency and hearts.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 18, 2011)

When somebody offers you an item, take it.
Experience is a reward in itself.
Loose change can be a lifesaver.


----------



## cad (Jan 18, 2011)

Basically all my knowledge in English have video games more or less taught me.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 18, 2011)

B.P.R.D said:


> Basically all my knowledge in English have video games more or less taught me.


 
I know a guy who has learned ebonics from the GTA games.

My sister's ex made him eat his teeth.


----------



## Love! (Jan 18, 2011)

you can only carry about 200 pounds of equipment and items on your person before you can no longer move, but you can easily drag a dead body carrying 2000+ pounds of equipment without breaking a sweat


----------



## HidesHisFace (Jan 18, 2011)

If you commit a crime, every (I mean EVERY) single cop in the world will know about it and will try to arrest you. However, if someone else commits a crime, cops (or guards) will kill him outright.
Talkin' is easy. You basically need to know only two words: Rumors and Directions to get all the information you need.
If you insult, blackmail and joke people will like you more!
If you have some heavy clothes, they will slow you down, but if you hide them in backpack, you'll be able to run with ease.
You CAN swim in heavy armor.
Training your shooting skills does not improve your reflexes and accuracy, but makes your shots penetrating like a tank shell.
You don't need to pick up anything manually. Just walk over anything you need.


----------



## ukbeast (Jan 18, 2011)

Never to run into a battlefield with a half loaded weapon


----------



## Love! (Jan 18, 2011)

people with bandage wrap or burlap sacks over their heads are immune to headshots


----------



## BRN (Jan 18, 2011)

If it's raining, somebody dead is crying.


----------



## jcfynx (Jan 18, 2011)

All Japanese women will let you bone them if you remember inane details about them.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 18, 2011)

Wearing metal-weighted boots will make you sink to the bottom of a body of water, however if you remove them but still keep them on your person, you'll float.
Blue clothes allow you to breathe underwater. Red lets you withstand intense volcanic heat. Green means you're the chosen one.
Weird old men in caves are concerned about your well-being, and thus will give you a free sword to protect yourself from monsters.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 18, 2011)

Revival items/spells won't work on a fallen friend if reality is suddenly in high definition.


----------



## Love! (Jan 18, 2011)

you can be slashed, bitten, mauled, frozen, burned, electrocuted, poisoned, slammed by comets, petrified, turned into a frog, shrunken, crushed, eaten, and stomped on by a monster about 400 times your height and easily 64,000,000 times your weight--but once you get a sword through your abdomen, even if it only hits a non-vital organ, you are irrevocably dead


----------



## Mentova (Jan 18, 2011)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Wearing metal-weighted boots will make you sink to the bottom of a body of water, however if you remove them but still keep them on your person, you'll float.
> Blue clothes allow you to breathe underwater. Red lets you withstand intense volcanic heat. Green means you're the chosen one.
> Weird old men in caves are concerned about your well-being, and thus will give you a free sword to protect yourself from monsters.


 If you shoot a bomb with an arrow the bomb will attach itself to the arrow and continue flying.


----------



## Milo (Jan 18, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If you shoot a bomb with an arrow the bomb will attach itself to the arrow and continue flying.


 
if you fall from an unbelievably high place, rolling will let you live


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 18, 2011)

Milo said:


> if you fall from an unbelievably high place, rolling will let you live


 
You are immune to harm while riding a horse.
Horses are immune to harm at all times.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 18, 2011)

Milo said:


> if you fall from an unbelievably high place, rolling will let you live


 
Alternatively you can hold onto a chicken and slowly float down


----------



## Lobar (Jan 18, 2011)

Women only have two weak points, and thus only require armor on their tits and vagoos.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 18, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Women only have two weak points, and thus only require armor on their tits and vagoos.


 
Whereas kids are invulnerable and need not wear anything more than dirty rags.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 18, 2011)

People are greedy hoarders and hide money in the weirdest of places.
YOU MUST SAVE THE WORLD!
Killing the final boss is almost always followed by the destruction of their lair.
If you can't kill them, banish them to the dark world until they manage to escape. Again. And again. And again.....


----------



## Suezotiger (Jan 18, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Alternatively you can hold onto a chicken and slowly float down


 
Or you can do a front-flip in the air and land on your butt or do a kick in the air.

If you hear beeping from nowhere, you know you are close to dying.


----------



## Kilter (Jan 18, 2011)

A dragon's health depends on a dragonfly's color...and that dragonflies eat butterflies


----------



## Suezotiger (Jan 18, 2011)

If you dodge lightning enough times, you'll get a doll.
Opening a pot can make a different pot disappear half way across the country.


----------



## HidesHisFace (Jan 18, 2011)

Wolves and other ordinary wild animals eat gold, medieval armors and swords frequently.
Ammunition from not-empty-magazine is magically transported to the new one. Manual refilling of magazines is a myth!
Giant swords are just as light and easy to wield as fork.
The better your clothing looks, the more protection it gives.
Every being in the entire universe have labels with their names floating above their head, you just didn't notice!
You can jump, no matter how heavy equipment you have.
Everything GREEN is poisonous, and everything RED is good for your health.
You can die, if you get hit multiple times in the same place, even if it is leg or hand.
If you speak to somebody, time around you freezes and everything stops, including those weird-looking assassins with maces chasing your friend.
If you wear white hood, you may imitate a monk, and no one will notice the whole arsenal of medieval weapons you have by your belt.
Dogs will retrieve human heads severed by a shovel.
Kittens are perfect silencers.
Some little streams and short fences that may seem easy to cross are in fact impassable.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 18, 2011)

Unimportant people don't get to have names, they are just "civilian" or "toilet cleaner" or "homeless man".


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 18, 2011)

Baseball wrong. Man with four balls cannot walk.
Friendly fire, isn't.


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Jan 18, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Unimportant people don't get to have names, they are just "civilian" or "toilet cleaner" or "homeless man".


 But that all changes after they play a game and win a giant legend monsters that is said to be impossible to be killed and they killed it because they were the chosen one... Omg now these people are heroes and feel awesome


----------



## HidesHisFace (Jan 18, 2011)

If there are no ladders in a pool, you will drown. As we all know, you can't get out of pool without ladder.
Also, important people are immortal, unless the ancient prophecy called "script" says something different.
I you drive a car and smash right into the wall with speed of about 100km/h or more, nothing will happen, maybe few scratches, but you will be fine.
If you are a mad driver, civilians will always jump away and you will never hit them.
You can get your money back, just beat the hooker with a baseball bat and she will drop it.
Smashing brick walls with your head is not bad for you health.
You will not fall down while running on ice.
Jumping like bunny is common tactic during war.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jan 18, 2011)

A professor will not be able to tell if you're a boy or a girl, and will forget his own grandsons name... Seriously Oak, just retire, you're too old for this...


----------



## Citrakayah (Jan 18, 2011)

Your average person can take a sniper round (or any round for that matter) directly to the chest and survive. 

If you reload with half of a clip left, you get to keep the ammo left in the clip regardless of the fact you just threw it to the ground.


----------



## HidesHisFace (Jan 19, 2011)

Fire is not that dangerous - you will maybe burn for a while and feel somewhat worse, but you will have no burn wounds whatsoever.
If you have cash, food will automatically appear in your fridge, and if you take something out of it, some of your cash will disappear.
Urine is better than any extinguisher. 
ALL Muslims are terrorist and all Russians are evil communists who want to take over the world.
Historical Fact - Stalin was massive giant and killed huge alien Octopus Hitler.
Bandages, when used, miraculously disappear and instantly heal any wounds.
Most scientists are EVIL, some that are good heal with touch.
While at war, you will receive only the hardest tasks. Also, you are THE ONLY soldier who has finite ammo and the only one that knows how to use ANY weapon or vehicle.
People can take several shots in the chest or sometimes even head but will instantly die when hit by a butt of the rifle.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 19, 2011)

Hovering/floating vehicles can still slide on ice.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 19, 2011)

That saving a helicopter pilot involves killing the mechanic that worked on the helicopter.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jan 19, 2011)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> That saving a helicopter pilot involves killing the mechanic that worked on the helicopter.


 
That bomb must have been an accident, I swear. Also, I killed him by accident.

On topic: All medical aid will remove blood from clothing as well as instantly healing internal bleeding. Furthermore, to shoot someone in the face at a level insufficient to kill them will NOT impair their ability to do anything until they die.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 19, 2011)

Dont worry about getting killed, someone will dump funds into a project to bring you back


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jan 19, 2011)

You either have to be a complete dick all your life, or a goody-two-shoes all your life to get people to listen to you.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jan 19, 2011)

A person's health is directly proportional to how much you have been told about them.


----------



## BRN (Jan 19, 2011)

Every scientist ever will be shot or eaten.


----------



## Love! (Jan 19, 2011)

Citrakayah said:


> Your average person can take a sniper round (or any round for that matter) directly to the chest and survive.


 alternately, getting hit by a round from a sniper rifle is always fatal--even if it just hits you in the foot


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 19, 2011)

I learned that there is life after death...

Except that it's exactly the same as this life in every single way but your score went down by half.

Oh and when you lose all your pets in an epic duel. You have to pay the other dude money and then you white out...


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 19, 2011)

But if you beat _their_ pets you get to steal all of their money. 

You fucking bully.


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 19, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> But if you beat _their_ pets you get to steal all of their money.
> 
> You fucking bully.


 
Ya know I always wondered, why doesn't the elite 4 ever white out?


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 19, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Ya know I always wondered, why doesn't the elite 4 ever white out?


 
That's _why_ they're the elite 4, see?

Though Gary doesn't either. He's just a dick. His burning hatred stops him.


----------



## Suezotiger (Jan 19, 2011)

It's because you're the only person who actually cares about your Pokemon's well being.


----------



## cad (Jan 19, 2011)

Demons are STUPID, and I'm gonna make them STUPID and DEAD.


----------



## Eezo the Dragon (Jan 19, 2011)

I learned how to overthrow the corrupt government of an island nation using a grapple hook and infinitely re-spawning parachutes,
How to deal with reporters who question my decision that led to the death of the galactic council,
And that if you have just murdered someone, simply sit on an occupied bench to become invisible and avoid the authorities.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 19, 2011)

I learnt that welding a pair of wooden doors together is a reasonable thing to do.


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 19, 2011)

I've learned that learning secrets, giving gifts, meeting new people and throwing away garbage raises your sanity.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 19, 2011)

It's really easy to dupe Interpol
EVERY bad guy wants to become "a god". Not God, A god.


----------



## Kivaari (Jan 19, 2011)

A remote charge stuck to the bottom of your foot will cause you to soar high into the air. 

You can walk into someones house, take items, and no one will care. 

Machine guns make excellent sniper rifles. Or, they have pathetic accuracy compared to an assault rifle with a much shorter barrel.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 19, 2011)

Sponge Cat said:


> A remote charge stuck to the bottom of your foot will cause you to soar high into the air.



Before or after exploding?


----------



## Xenke (Jan 19, 2011)

Rolling makes you go faster.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 19, 2011)

Binoculars are great for spying on half-naked unconscious girls.


----------



## Suezotiger (Jan 19, 2011)

It's possible to jump again in the air.
Spinning around in the air will make you fall slower.
Coins come out of people when you uppercut them.
The more damage someone has taken, the further they'll fly.
It's possible to see other two dimensional people when you're also two dimensional when you're parallel to them but not when you're perpendicular to them.


----------



## Zanzi (Jan 19, 2011)

Losing is fun.


----------



## Delta (Jan 19, 2011)

When given the choice, getting shot is probably the best way to go..


----------



## Nokly (Jan 19, 2011)

Shooting a door with a rocket launcher won't open it because there is a chair leaning against it on the other side.
If your partner dies you instantly die too.
If one guard sees you and you kill him instantly everyone knows.
Small children are invincible but you can die with a pool cue easily.
There is never any babies in post-apocalyptic worlds.


----------



## Kivaari (Jan 19, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Before or after exploding?


Before. Unfortunately, the first Red Faction is an older game, and I can find no videos or anything.


----------



## A10pex (Jan 20, 2011)

That you can make awesome weapons out of tubing, ducktape and some random things laying around.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jan 20, 2011)

You can get pinned/mauled by a zombie then get up and run away like nothing happened.
Slamming a whole bottle of pills will temporarily cure even serious wounds.


----------



## cad (Jan 20, 2011)

PROTIP: To kill it, shoot at it until it dies.


----------



## Kesteh (Jan 20, 2011)

Stabbing someone with an arrow stuns them. Pulling it out kills them.
However if either you or the stabbed are "nudged" away from the arrow, nothing happens.

Sandwiches have large restorative properties. Candy bars make a person have endurance.

Babies, if enemies, can be the deadliest creatures if they are allowed to attack.


----------



## cad (Jan 20, 2011)

For some reason, the princess is in another castle.


----------



## HidesHisFace (Jan 20, 2011)

Teddy-bears are DEADLY as projectiles. 
The more enemy vehicle is damaged, the more weapons it uses (rate of fire also increases!).
Punching or swinging with sword ALWAYS makes noise of cutting air and sometimes white wave or other flashy effects.
You get powers of things you eat - for example - if you eat a balloon, you'll be able to float!


----------



## BRN (Jan 20, 2011)

Grabbing wild animals with balls manifests their total and complete faith in you, to the death.


----------



## ukbeast (Jan 20, 2011)

Campers are dickheads.


----------



## Love! (Jan 20, 2011)

you can always survive more punishment than any other member of your platoon--even when you're all outfitted with exactly the same gear

experimental and prototype weapons are always more powerful than the release versions and work just as well


----------



## Xenke (Jan 20, 2011)

If someone says something in a different color, then it's probably important.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 20, 2011)

English.


----------



## cad (Jan 20, 2011)

Never trust what liquids you step on: in one level you can walk on acid, in the other one you take damage from water.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 20, 2011)

-If a door doesn't open for you, shoot it. If it still doesn't open, shoot it with something else.
-The root of all evil is a grey fetus thing in an incubation tank.
-Painting a gun metallic gold will make it deadlier.
-Even if you can breathe fire, you can still be hurt by fire from the outside.
-People die faster if you beat on them rather than shoot them.
-Spinning around and jumping on things are valid offensive techniques.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jan 20, 2011)

The same ammunition in a different weapon will do a different amount of damage per shot.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 20, 2011)

The more stuff you kill/destroy, the stronger you get.
There are, in fact, islands that float in the air.
If an annoying little voice urgently tells you to listen to it, it's more than likely about something you've known from the get-go, like how to breathe.
People who possess artifacts of terrible destructive power are prone to having said artifact robbed from them by a stupid little kid.
If your quest involves acquiring artifacts from various dungeons/temples/palaces, each one will have an elemental theme.
If there's nothing in particular behind a wall, it is made of indestructible material.
If there's treasure/a secret passage to progress, the walls surrounding it will crumble like nothing.
If you build a door frame out of obsidian then light it on fire, you will have made a successful portal to Hell.
The one big bad guy you've been hunting down? Yeah, he's just as much of a pawn as the 10,000 anonymous minions, henchmen, and mooks you've killed so far.
Think you've killed the final boss and saved the day? Yeah, no. He still has one final form. And he goes all out with this shit.
If there's a red version of a regular enemy, it moves twice as fast, hits twice as hard, and is twice as tough.
Watching Hitler's Master D's face explode never gets old.


----------



## StriderAuerion (Jan 20, 2011)

From Strider for the NES, as a kid, I learned the relative locations of such places like Egypt and Kazakhstan. 

If you see a waterfall, try to swim through it! Many times there's a secret passage behind it.

If you see a rope or chain hanging from a high ledge, climb it! Why would it be there if you're not supposed to climb it?

Real men wear pink.

If you see someone wearing a karate uniform with a black belt, it is very likely he can project fire from his hands.

With enough courage and determination, a Japanese schoolgirl can kick just as much butt as a professional boxer.

Did you run a red light and now the cops are on your tail? Don't worry! Just eat a banana and throw the peel on the road behind you. Once their car slides off the road you're home free... in about five minutes once your wanted level lowers.

But crime really doesn't pay. I mean if you kill someone, you're in trouble once they respawn and identify you as the murderer.


----------



## cad (Jan 20, 2011)

Hitler had a mecha-suit.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 20, 2011)

B.P.R.D said:


> Hitler had a mecha-suit.


And an army of zombies.
And the Schutzstaffe wore_ blue_.


----------



## cad (Jan 20, 2011)

And there's treasure _everywhere._
Like seriously, why put treasure absolutely everywhere? Is he that careless?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 20, 2011)

Suezotiger said:


> If you dodge lightning enough times, you'll get a doll.
> Opening a pot can make a different pot disappear half way across the country.


 
FFX?


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 20, 2011)

That eggs and hot dogs are out to kill me for attempting to make hamburgers.


----------



## cad (Jan 20, 2011)

I can survive a fall no matter how high up I am, but I can't climb up a 5 feet tall ledge.


----------



## Azure (Jan 20, 2011)

I learned that melee in a firefight is often the best way to win. Who needs guns, I have Commando Pro and maxed out speed.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 20, 2011)

Tanks can be killed with modest amonts of handgun fire.
Also most soilders on the modern battlefield are 5 yrs old and spew the word faggot like homophobic machine guns.

and cats can be used to silence shotguns.


----------



## Suezotiger (Jan 20, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> FFX?


 
FFX for the first one, FFXII for the second.

It's possible to take down an alien plane with a handgun.

Edit: If you light 4 lighthouses, furries will appear.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 20, 2011)

Trees can be destroyed by punching.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 20, 2011)

That we need more vespene gas.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 20, 2011)

-Punching training dummies increases your health. Punching walls can kill you.
-Frogs are terrible pilots.
-Vegetables can grow in solid ice.
-Any useful item imaginable can be found in an egg.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 20, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> -Frogs are terrible pilots.


 
Frog(ger)s also can't swim!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 20, 2011)

-The Moa birds that used to live on Earth weren't killed off by humans; they just went back to their homeworld (which was later also colonized by humans). Then they were wiped out...by aliens.
-Anybody can flip a tank.


----------



## Aden (Jan 20, 2011)

All you need to do to deflect bullets and lasers is spin around really really fast


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 20, 2011)

Aden said:


> All you need to do to deflect bullets and *lasers *is spin around really really fast


 
Also, you can dodge lasers.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 20, 2011)

You can destroy robots by bouncing on them


----------



## Aden (Jan 20, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> Also, you can dodge lasers.


 
Also, lasers are always less than one meter long and move at the speed of a baseball pitched in the minor leagues.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jan 21, 2011)

Adding a laser dot to your weapon magically increases the rifling on the weapon.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 21, 2011)

I have both the speed and the power to CRUUUUUUUUUISE THE WORLD!!!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 21, 2011)

-Driving dangerously is commendable, but crashing is a big no-no.
-Falling into water is lethal, but swimming at 20m down is harmless.
-The battle must already be going well for you to call in support.


----------



## Aden (Jan 21, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> -Driving dangerously is commendable, but crashing is a big no-no.


 
The closer you get to opposing traffic without hitting them, the faster you'll go


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 21, 2011)

Having sex with hookers makes you healthier than normal. 
You can always cheat death if you have a green mushroom or pay a certain amount of money.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 21, 2011)

-Holding your breath underwater fully heals you when you surface.
-Male bunnies are brown. Female bunnies are white. Baby bunnies are launched like bloody missiles from their mothers.
-MI6 uses Chinese knockoffs of popular guns.


----------



## Love! (Jan 21, 2011)

increasing your physical strength will increase the power of your gun or gun-arm

guns do less damage than fists

if you are: a scary black man with a gun where your arm used to be; a life-sized straw doll with a nail through your chest and a crown of burning candles; a talking pink dog with two tails; a vampy-looking emo guy with a two-fingered metal claw for a hand; a 5'7" twink carrying a five-foot sword; a talking red lion-thing with fire on the end of its tail; a blue-skinned cyborg; a super mutant; a skeleton wearing motley; a bipedal robot bearing only a passing resemblance to a human; a six-year-old girl with a harelip and thorny vines for hands; a cavewoman; a space alien; the evil wizard defeated 400 years in the past; or a talking frog-man, townspeople will not look twice at you--provided that you are, or are traveling with, the main character.

having a pack of ready-to-eat army rations in your hand will automatically revive you when you die

falling hundreds or thousands of feet is only lethal if you land on a solid horizontal surface; if you land in water, or if you grab hold of a ledge or a wire in mid-air, you will sustain no damage whatsoever


----------



## cad (Jan 21, 2011)

If I run forward in a diagonal manner I can run much faster, to the point where I can outrun the rockets fired from my rocket launcher.


----------



## Love! (Jan 21, 2011)

missiles, grenades, flamethrowers, and nuclear weapons typically do much less damage than a well-aimed shot from a well-maintaned revolver


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 21, 2011)

Love! said:


> if you are: a scary black man with a gun where your arm used to be; a life-sized straw doll with a nail through your chest and a crown of burning candles; a talking pink dog with two tails; a vampy-looking emo guy with a two-fingered metal claw for a hand; a 5'7" twink carrying a five-foot sword; a talking red lion-thing with fire on the end of its tail; a blue-skinned cyborg; a super mutant; a skeleton wearing motley; a bipedal robot bearing only a passing resemblance to a human; a six-year-old girl with a harelip and thorny vines for hands; a cavewoman; a space alien; the evil wizard defeated 400 years in the past; or a talking frog-man, townspeople will not look twice at you--provided that you are, or are traveling with, the main character


 What game is this. and where can aquire it?

What  learned from vido games? that shotguns are magical death machines.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 21, 2011)

Mr Meatballs said:


> What game is this. and where can aquire it?
> 
> What  learned from vido games? that shotguns are magical death machines.


 
I recognize characters from Final Fantasy VII & Chrono Trigger, so he mentioned multiple games.


----------



## Riley (Jan 21, 2011)

Mr Meatballs said:


> What game is this. and where can aquire it?
> 
> What  learned from vido games? that shotguns are magical death machines.


 
Or, if CoD4, shotguns have a range of approximately 3 inches.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 21, 2011)

Flying Medusa heads can be really really annoying when you're trying to jump and just send you off the platform to your death.


----------



## Suezotiger (Jan 21, 2011)

No matter what side you get hit from, you'll always move backwards.


----------



## cad (Jan 21, 2011)

Should you meet zombies, armed with guns, run around in circles until they hit eachother. They will then proceed to kill eachother while you don't have to do a thing.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 21, 2011)

- Shooting the merchant in mid-sentence can be amusing.
- Killing a person will not stop them from talking.
- Shooting your gun in a room filled with demons will cause them to fight each other to the death.


----------



## Suezotiger (Jan 21, 2011)

Longcat can beat God in a fight.
A nuke/meteor can kill both of them.
You can make a baby drive a car by arming a nuke.
Magnets can be used to put metal objects into orbit.
If you feed a hydra enough, you can tame it and ride it.

Man I love Scribblenauts.


----------



## Kesteh (Jan 21, 2011)

Weapons are randomly granted the supernatural ability to deal twice the normal amount of damage.
Being coated in piss makes you take more damage.
Being coated in milk heals friends when the covered person is shot.
Fish can kill people.


----------



## Love! (Jan 21, 2011)

you can go on a long, arduous, and heroic quest-of-a-lifetime and still never figure out exactly why you're going to all that trouble [cough cough oblivion cough]



Ibuuyk said:


> I recognize characters from Final Fantasy VII & Chrono Trigger, so she mentioned multiple games.


 also chrono cross
but that game was so awful nobody remembers it


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jan 21, 2011)

Kesteh said:


> Fish can kill people.


BTDT.

During a zombie apocalypse, pistols never run out of ammo and you can find assault rifles and artillery around every corner.


----------



## The DK (Jan 22, 2011)

The correct direction i never to the right.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 22, 2011)

Your sword must always be bigger and wider than you.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 22, 2011)

Walking over food heals you. not eating it. just walking over it.


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 22, 2011)

Mr Meatballs said:


> Walking over food heals you. not eating it. just walking over it.



The same applies for medical packs, bandages.

Also under no circumstance will ammunition of any kind go off if it is levitating a few feet off the ground and spinning.


----------



## Love! (Jan 22, 2011)

always always _always_ remember to strut as many things as possible


----------



## Jw (Jan 22, 2011)

No matter what planet aliens are from, they seem to know more proper English than most other people in your squad.
Who needs guns on a vehicle when it's easier to just clip your enemies?
You can bet that, no matter how old the ammo is you find in a damp cave from the 40s, there will never be a dead round that won't fire.
Ammo that lands in a fire doesn't go off.
Enemies ironically can spawn health packs when they die.
The companion cube will never threaten to kill you, and in fact cannot speak.


----------



## Love! (Jan 22, 2011)

tapping the boobs on a wall-mounted poster of a woman will make a jiggly sound, but tapping the crotch will set off a building-wide alert


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 22, 2011)

Love! said:


> tapping the boobs on a wall-mounted poster of a woman will make a jiggly sound, but tapping the crotch will set off a building-wide alert


 
... what game is this?


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 22, 2011)

Gibby said:


> ... what game is this?


 40 quid says its from Japan.


----------



## Love! (Jan 22, 2011)

landmines are not always fatal, and will only blow your limbs off if they kill you



Gibby said:


> ... what game is this?


 metal gear solid 2: substance
skift and her bf showed me a 'let's play' of it
[the thing about strutting everything is also a reference to that lp]



Mr Meatballs said:


> 40 quid says its from Japan.


 aren't 67% of games from japan? :v


----------



## BRN (Jan 22, 2011)

Love! said:


> aren't 67% of games from japan? :v


 
Then it's a good bet, no?

Also
- 'Keglunec' means wolf, and the Aleuts revere them as honorable cousins.


----------



## Love! (Jan 22, 2011)

it is entirely possible to run and jump while carrying and firing a gun bigger than you are, but only if you're a yellow furry creature

an adjustable wrench is the deadliest weapon in the universe



SIX said:


> Then it's a good bet, no?


only if you can find a big enough sucker to take you up on it :v



> Also
> - 'Keglunec' means wolf, and the Aleuts revere them as honorable cousins.


 i am pretty sure you're doing this wrong


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 22, 2011)

ammo has no weight so carrying 900,000 bazooka rockets in a backpack won't snap your back like a twig.


----------



## Suezotiger (Jan 22, 2011)

You can carry as much stuff as you want as long as you only have 20 different items.


----------



## cad (Jan 22, 2011)

Should there be an alien invasion, they'll always take women hostage.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 22, 2011)

If you drop money on the floor, it will disappear when you're not looking.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 22, 2011)

The goverment are almost always evil-er


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 22, 2011)

-Cleaning the house also exorcises malicious spirits.
-Furbies eventually grow into enormous, near-immortal flying reptiles. (But I like to pretend they don't)


----------



## cad (Jan 22, 2011)

If you're badly damaged, drink water until you are fully healed.
Also, by peeing you recover health.


----------



## Love! (Jan 22, 2011)

japanese mythology makes no sense whatsoever


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 22, 2011)

Everyone that speaks to you in anything but text calls you by a call-sign or your last name, even if your name is badass like "Barnaby Jones Shephard."


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 22, 2011)

Buildings are indestructible and no among of gunshots greandes or missiles will damage them even slightly.
Some doors don't open and are indestructible.


----------



## Leoni (Jan 23, 2011)

I learned that old women shouldn't be allowed to carry around bombs, and that you shouldn't allow shady bald people to stand around children's slides in LOZ: Majora's Mask.

I also learned how to drown people in your amusement park if they complain about anything in Roller Coaster Tycoon.


----------



## Love! (Jan 23, 2011)

collapsible staff-like weapons are always magical and always glow green
alternately, magical and glowing staff-like weapons actually suitable for combat will always be collapsible


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jan 23, 2011)

It's $6000 to get into a Phil Collins concert, just for him to play one song only.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 23, 2011)

Gibby said:


> If you drop money on the floor, it will disappear when you're not looking.


 
This happens IRL.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jan 23, 2011)

The most useful thing you can know in a game, ever, is 'xyzzy'.


----------



## Suezotiger (Jan 23, 2011)

All of your problems can be solved by reading the instruction manual.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 23, 2011)

Gunz r evry wre


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 23, 2011)

I learned that there's no need to worry if you accidentally scalpel someone in the face, or suture their heart back together sloppily, as long as you inject them with green stuff. So basically I've learned that being a doctor isn't actually that hard. If you have an endless vial of green stuff.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 23, 2011)

Cloudy said:


> I learned that there's no need to worry if you accidentally scalpel someone in the face, or suture their heart back together sloppily, as long as you inject them with green stuff. So basically I've learned that being a doctor isn't actually that hard. If you have an endless vial of green stuff.


Occult magic will also greatly help your surgeon career.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Jan 23, 2011)

Samurai Warriors 3 is informative if you can unlock it in historical mode.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 23, 2011)

Not matter how much pressure there really is, a leaky steam pipe is strong enough to knock you back 10 feet if you walk into the steam cloud.
That shop owner you're talking to looks an awful lot familiar to the barkeep you spoke to two villages back....
If your quest involves collecting only 3 things from 3 faraway lands, it's a sure bet that your plan to save the world will blow up in your face and you will have to collect more shit to try again.


----------



## Riley (Jan 23, 2011)

Cloudy said:


> I learned that there's no need to worry if you accidentally scalpel someone in the face, or suture their heart back together sloppily, as long as you inject them with green stuff. So basically I've learned that being a doctor isn't actually that hard. If you have an endless vial of green stuff.


 
But sometimes it's red stuff, and in that case the green stuff is acid.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 23, 2011)

Majic works.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 23, 2011)

No one ever locks their car doors, and stealing military vehicles off their base is considerably easy.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Jan 23, 2011)

Apparently, zombies give you money when killed.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 23, 2011)

When you think you won, you lost, big time. -Diablo 1


----------



## Suezotiger (Jan 23, 2011)

The enemy is always above you or behind you.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 23, 2011)

You can walk around for ages and not ever need to go to the bathroom, or take a bath.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jan 23, 2011)

SilverBehemoth said:


> You can walk around for ages and not ever need to go to the bathroom, or take a bath.


 
Or eat.

Or sleep.


----------



## Aden (Jan 24, 2011)

SilverBehemoth said:


> No one ever locks their car doors, and stealing military vehicles off their base is considerably easy.


 
In the same vein, vehicles no longer use key ignitions. You just get in, turn it on, and go.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 24, 2011)

Don't trust evil fetuses.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 24, 2011)

If you try to purge yourself of your non-human lineage, it will later bite you in the ass.
It's not uncommon for a nekomata to strive in showbiz in the human world. 
There's always some malevolent force inside the good guy protagonist.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 24, 2011)

Capturing animals and using them to fight eachother for your benefit is A-OK!


----------



## kashaki (Jan 24, 2011)

People will trust you with important tasks moments after meeting you.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jan 24, 2011)

Bullets can kill you.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 24, 2011)

Chainsaws never, ever ever ever ever run out of gas. Speaking of which, I learned to be wary of clowns and people who wear small potato sacks over their heads that claim to be a doctor.


----------



## BRN (Jan 24, 2011)

Lumbricus Terrestris have an astonishing capability to survive bazooka strikes, landmine explosions and meteor showers.


----------



## ukbeast (Jan 24, 2011)

Carrots give you rabbits ears and mushrooms make you grow.


----------



## Love! (Jan 24, 2011)

the smartest person on the planet is a talking pig
if you run into someone or fall over while wearing the enemy's uniform, the entire thing will instantly fall off


----------



## JMAA (Jan 24, 2011)

Proper english.


----------



## Love! (Jan 24, 2011)

sex is comparable to an annoying minigame and you will receive a lot of experience points if you do it correctly the first time


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 24, 2011)

Love! said:


> sex is comparable to an annoying minigame and you will receive a lot of experience points if you do it correctly the first time


 Unrealistic expectations man AWAY!


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 24, 2011)

If detected, you can hide somewhere nearby and they will forget that you are there within seconds.


----------



## BlueEevee (Jan 24, 2011)

Horses that are on fire will not burn you if they trust you and being mean makes you smell and grow horns


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 25, 2011)

The discovery of fire is more important for a civilization to arise than having a brain. How _does _a starfish start a fire, anyway?


----------



## Tycho (Jan 25, 2011)

If you are ever attacked by an angry dog, writing the name of an elven king on the ground at your feet will make him run away like a sissy bitch.
In Soviet dungeon, pudding eats you.
Eat your fucking spinach, kids.
Even a sturdy oak tree can be felled with a good right hook.
EVERYTHING HATES YOU AND WANTS TO KILL YOU HORRIBLY AND DEVOUR YOU.
Picking up cursed sword with your hands = no problem.  Holding it in your hands with intent to use it = YOU'RE SCREWED NOW!
If you ever have an infestation of oversized praying mantises, remember that splashing warm stale beer on them will FUCK THEIR SHIT UP.
Things that are frozen solid defy gravity.
Deer, which are skittish animals that rely heavily on their senses of smell and hearing, will take no note of you if you are simply rendered invisible to the eye.
Wolves are actually habitual loners and are EXTREMELY aggressive and predatory - but never towards prey animals.
You don't need a quiver of arrows to effectively use a bow - just your imagination.
Even the tallest and shakiest-looking ladders can be climbed safely, hands-free.
Yes, foxes DO reside in dank dungeons and are aggressive animals capable of killing the most stalwart grown men.
Remember, it's not a bug or a glitch - it's an undocumented bonus feature.
Hell is actually blue.
No matter WHAT it is, there is someone who will buy it.


----------



## Tuss (Jan 25, 2011)

An axe takes up as much bag space as a tuft of hair or cat whisker.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Jan 25, 2011)

Fireworks + Pipes = A freaking rocket launcher.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jan 25, 2011)

Aim for the head :I


----------



## cad (Jan 25, 2011)

When injected with steroids, punching others will result in a gory fountain.


----------



## Tao (Jan 26, 2011)

Stomp the corpses so the Regenerators can't necrotize them.


----------



## Beta Link (Jan 26, 2011)

It doesn't matter where you are; if you turn the lights off, there *will* be grues.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 26, 2011)

Zombies and giant spiders are covered in rock salt and shards of broken glass.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 26, 2011)

- It's possible to take on a whole entire army by yourself.
- Tigers can't go into the water and will just run around like idiots hoping you'll either fall or come back down.
- People hopped up on drugs are explosive


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jan 26, 2011)

Meth labs explode with one bullet.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2011)

SilverBehemoth said:


> Capturing animals and using them to fight eachother for your benefit is A-OK!


 Throwing your child out at the age of 11 to have them to grow up using animals to fight each other, gamble, and use drugs on the animals is A-OK also!

When escaping through the air vents watch out for the fan blade.
Carry a crowbar and you'll be in-destructable, also never talk during a cascade effect.
Punching a crate will make it break into a million pieces then disappear.
Running out of gum will make you officially badass.
Screaming for several minutes will make you stronger.
You can carry over 200 lbs of weapons without being slowed down.
You can carry more ammo than physically possible.
Getting injured will make you stronger.
Box looking things with four legs will fuck your stuff up.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 26, 2011)

Some people are *so[/b sensitive, and so single-issue, they let other people's thoughts and fantasies that don't affect the canon at ALL completely ruin the work for them.*


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 26, 2011)

If something seems too good to be true, it's a setup for sure!


----------



## inc (Jan 26, 2011)

Playing rhythm games for over 7 years has made my hand eye co-ordination along with my reflexes in general a lot quicker. I'm also able to type relatively quickly and write faster :3.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 26, 2011)

Criminal scum actually do stop right there, if but for a moment.


----------



## Love! (Jan 26, 2011)

squatting down will make you stop bleeding

if you're an attractive blonde lad and you work for a government special-ops agency, absolutely nothing that happens to you will make sense

doing odd jobs is worth more money than performing assassinations


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 26, 2011)

Monochrome Kanon said:


> Fireworks + Pipes = A freaking rocket launcher.


 
cheese wedge + cheese wheel = potion of resist fire
hurrr


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 26, 2011)

Talking at lengh in the middle of a confrontation with your nemesis who yove hunted for 9,00000+ games only to have him escape again is not boring or frustrating
*STOP TALKING AND START SHOOTING, I DON'T CARE ABOUT HIS "MASTER PLAN" ALL I WANT IS BLOOD.
*
Also having the main character die of nuke is always shocking.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 26, 2011)

Midgets like to dress up in their own version of power rangers.
There will always be one psychotic employee in the super mart attempting to kill you with their homemade spiked grocery cart battery ram, that for some reason you can't just knock over.


----------



## Nohobo (Jan 26, 2011)

I learned that food heals all wounds.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 26, 2011)

-The pen is mightier than the sword. The brush can do the work of both.
-Even if you can't possibly get better at something, doing it for the millionth time still gives you experience.
-There's money in everything. Literally.


----------



## BRN (Jan 26, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> -The pen is mightier than the sword. The brush can do the work of both.



8)


----------



## Branch (Jan 26, 2011)

always offer the strong kid in class gum. and hope you aren't around if he runs out.


----------



## Love! (Jan 26, 2011)

you can't jump while wearing powered armor and carrying 450 pounds of junk...but you can still swim


----------



## SuddenlySanity (Jan 26, 2011)

I learned to speak and type English from video games. Surprisingly enough, video games did a better job than the teachers at school.

Also:





Nohobo said:


> I learned that food heals all wounds.



Thank you, internet!


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 26, 2011)

Hair can be used as clothing and as a weapon.


----------



## kylr23 (Jan 26, 2011)

That Jockeys are light as  a feather and can fly great distances!

No where is safe to hide expesaly when a tank destroys your cover.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jan 26, 2011)

Coffee is a pretty good psychic tool, isn't that right, Zach?


----------



## Zanzi (Jan 26, 2011)

You can survive a 100+ foot fall.


----------



## Love! (Jan 27, 2011)

it is possible to throw a sword and have it spin around the target, slashing repeatedly, before it returns to your hand


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 27, 2011)

If shooting them in the head doesn't work then cut off their limbs.
Watch out for air vents.
The small enemies aren't strong, but will fuck you up in large numbers, destroy them quickly before they can get near you.
Safe houses are not safe, because some idiot is going bring infected in hoping they can save them.
Always keep the people who are dead on the inside in your team.
Somebody is going to be a dumbass and get your team killed, leave the dumbass behind.


----------



## Love! (Jan 27, 2011)

if you are the president of the united states and you have been kidnapped by a confusing and poorly-defined terrorist organization, the best place for a nap is right in front of the generator keeping you trapped in your cell


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 27, 2011)

Learning to speak better has multiple benefits. Among other things people will like you better and you can get more money from completing tasks.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Jan 27, 2011)

I learned that no matter what, never go in the water. There is something in there, no matter how big, or how small, it wants your ass.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 27, 2011)

-Man who stand on toilet, high on pot.
-Man who buy drowned cat pay for wet pussy.
-Baseball wrong; man with four balls cannot walk.


----------



## FallenGlory (Jan 27, 2011)

Kittens make excellent silencers for your shotguns and assault rifles :3


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 27, 2011)

injecting yourself with a probably dirty hypo filled with god knows what with a fuel gauge on it will heal youu instantly and restore broken bones.


----------



## Dizro (Jan 27, 2011)

Random green yellow and red plants are your best friends when attacking villagers with a shotgun.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 27, 2011)

If you set your hopes up really high and let yourself get psyched up for a game, it'll do nothing but disappoint you. 

...wait actually I learned that from Phantom Menace.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jan 27, 2011)

I learnt that the pot is getting cold. "Hurry up! Why are you driving so safely?"

This also taught me that you can't look at a map whilst people are talking to you.


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 27, 2011)

No matter how fast you are or how amazing your jumping skills, a snow monster will eventually eat you.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 27, 2011)

Some days you feed on a tree frog.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2011)

It's so deep, the struggle to survive.


----------



## Love! (Jan 28, 2011)

Becoming an important person is so easy, everyone but you can do it.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 28, 2011)

every time aliens invade they only attack the US which no matter how many times it happens is still horribly unprepared.
also in the rare instance the invasion is global, If you are not from the country the main protagonist is from: sucks to be you. he only cares about about saving *insert country here


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 28, 2011)

Looting random people's houses is awwwright, you need that stuff for your epic journey anyway. They'll thank you when you've saved the world.


----------



## SANDMAN78308 (Jan 28, 2011)

Using potions because the guild master kept telling me to every five minutes.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 28, 2011)

That I'm a bad enough dude to save the president, he'll also take me out for burgers in the end.


----------



## That Fur In Camo (Jan 28, 2011)

you can shoot somebody a mile away when your hip-firing if you crouching and aiming at his general direction


----------



## Dizro (Jan 28, 2011)

Combining two of the same of any alcoholic beverage in a blender will make me invincible for 1 minute


----------



## Inashne117 (Jan 29, 2011)

That black stuff on the ground? Yea, don't stand in it.


----------



## That Fur In Camo (Jan 29, 2011)

If your armor is powered, you automatically wont get slowed down by it's weight and you'll take more than 4 times the punishment


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 29, 2011)

There is always an abandoned Mech in a warehouse STILL THERE when you first found it when you were a child.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 29, 2011)

If you're in a room with a type-writer in it, you'll be safe from all harm.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 29, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> If you're in a room with a type-writer in it, you'll be safe from all harm.


 
Not quite the case in RE 4 and RE 5 didn't even have typewriters. Was I the only one who was really looking forward to see what RE 5's typewriters would look like with the upped resolution and polycount and was bummed when it didn't have them?


----------



## Aleu (Jan 29, 2011)

I learned that if I spun around really fast next to a box then I can break it open and get fruit. Also, some boxes you can jump on like a trampoline to get things in high places whether it's made of wood or steel and floating shaman masks are my friends.


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 29, 2011)

Some dolphins have death sonar. Holy shit.


----------



## Oovie (Jan 30, 2011)

If it weren't for StarCraft on battle.net as a kid, I wouldn't have learned the keyboard so well.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 30, 2011)

The world is made of squares, and punching trees is a viable way of retriving wood.
Also it is poosible to manipulate a bar of gold into a differnt item even when it isn't hot.
Also diamond clothing would not be uncomfortable and awakward to wear.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 30, 2011)

If you find a small tunnel that you can barely crawl into, don't ask questions, just crawl through it.

If you're getting shot at, just duck. Nobody shoots down.

A group of three teenagers, armed with swords, spears, and other outdated weaponry, can take down creatures the size of buildings.

Animals and insects regularly carry around money, weapons, gemstones, and other goods.

If you find a hardware upgrade, it doesn't require compatible parts or software, or even manual installation. All you have to do is touch it, and it will instantly integrate with your things.


----------



## Zanzi (Jan 30, 2011)

Dwarfs can live off of beer.

Hammers have sharpness.

Kill a dog, get a cookie.


----------



## Shay Feral (Jan 30, 2011)

.44 Magnum to the brain-box can sometimes be ineffective.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 30, 2011)

Shay Feral said:


> .44 Magnum to the brain-box can sometimes be ineffective.


But it is fun to explode Wanamingo heads when it critically hits.
 Are we thinking of the same game?


----------



## Love! (Jan 30, 2011)

Unless you've mastered the art of firing them, guns have a high chance of missing even at point blank range.


----------



## Tao (Jan 31, 2011)

I have learned that Garrus Vakarian is extremely hot


----------



## Ames (Jan 31, 2011)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Some days you feed on a tree frog.


 The guards at top-secret military installations all have severe tunnel vision.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 31, 2011)

Love! said:


> Unless you've mastered the art of firing them, guns have a high chance of missing even at point blank range.


 
Oh god, this ^

RPGs that have a shooting skill can be ridiculous and plain retarded.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 31, 2011)

The accuracy of a weapon is directly related to the type of sight it has.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 31, 2011)

The generator is ALWAYS broken, and replacement parts are scattered in the most dangerous places


----------



## BRN (Jan 31, 2011)

There are always children laughing.

Always.


----------



## Qoph (Jan 31, 2011)

Don't dig straight down, or you'll fall into a pit with exploding penises.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 31, 2011)

You can't kill children.
Even if you shoot at them, throw explosives at them, or punch them right in the face.
They just won't die.
Ever.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 31, 2011)

Qoph said:


> Don't dig straight down, or you'll fall into a pit with exploding penises.


 With severe gangrene?


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 31, 2011)

Every one else besides you die in one hit.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 31, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> You can't kill children.
> Even if you shoot at them, throw explosives at them, or punch them right in the face.
> They just won't die.
> Ever.


 you can if they become the damn undead/Demons/Necromorphs

BRB, curbstomping children and shooting babies


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 1, 2011)

You ever notice how in Super Mario Brothers, when you eat a mushroom, you get bigger?

*But in real life...mushrooms don't do that!*

Aaaheeheeheaheohhoehoahahehhhghhhhhhhhhghjgl


----------



## Ames (Feb 1, 2011)

Qoph said:


> Don't dig straight down, or you'll fall into a pit with exploding penises.


 
:'C

Fucking exploding penises...


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 1, 2011)

You ever notice how in Front Mission 2, when you push forward, you move straight ahead?

*But in real life...you have to move your legs!*

HArreoraehrehhahr ahr har harh harh har


----------



## Monster. (Feb 1, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> You ever notice how in Front Mission 2, when you push forward, you move straight ahead?
> 
> *But in real life...you have to move your legs!*
> 
> HArreoraehrehhahr ahr har harh harh har


 
Are you drunk?

Something I learned from L4D2: If you jump from a second story, you will most likely get sucker-punched by a Tank conveniently spawning in that area. :V Damn game.


----------



## Love! (Feb 1, 2011)

using tubes of blood as ammunition will allow you to shoot exploding energy balls of pure death

ripping an enemy apart is easy but will not net you any experience points


----------



## BRN (Feb 1, 2011)

You can operate at full capacity at any level of damage, so long as you are alive. Whether you are alive or not depends either on how many discrete points worth of damage you have taken, or the density of the damage you have taken per second during a particular time period.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 1, 2011)

Despite my years of military service, fighting indescribable and powerful monsters alone, in the most powerful and advanced suit the universe has ever known, and having faced off against a creature that I've encountered at least 3 times prior, I will still piss myself and drop my armor because that creature yelled at me.


----------



## Remy Tora-oni (Feb 2, 2011)

That no matter how many times i shoot them in the face they still manage to kill me in one shot


----------



## Kangamutt (Feb 2, 2011)

Interstellar pirates love to build their complexes and spaceships with networks of tubes that human female bounty hunters wearing alien bird people powersuits can easily navigate to thwart their plans.


----------



## Aden (Feb 2, 2011)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Interstellar pirates love to build their complexes and spaceships with networks of tubes that human female bounty hunters wearing alien bird people powersuits can easily navigate to thwart their plans.


 
In similar news, there exist doors that you need to SHOOT TO OPEN. Every person in the area must own a firearm to get around.


----------



## Remy Tora-oni (Feb 2, 2011)

Aden said:


> In similar news, there exist doors that you need to SHOOT TO OPEN. Every person in the area must own a firearm to get around.


  In Even move Similar news, There are doors you need to BLOW UP. like everyone carries around a bomb that kills everything in sight but them


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 2, 2011)

Of the many things leaving San Fierro, the yay is one commodity.


----------



## NA3LKER (Feb 4, 2011)

nothing. to quote Stuart Ashen, "doesnt anything from video games work in real life?"


----------



## ColdWolf (Feb 6, 2011)

Spike strips only stop a speeding car for a few seconds, in a short time their tires will respond in mid police chase thus letting them to continue running from the cops as if nothing happened


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 7, 2011)

The second a virus that's actually liek what the media described SARS, Swine Flu, West Nile, and Avain flu strikes the world, where's the best place to go in the world? 

Madagascar. Provided you can get there first.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 7, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> The second a virus that's actually liek what the media described SARS, Swine Flu, West Nile, and Avain flu strikes the world, where's the best place to go in the world?
> 
> Madagascar. Provided you can get there first.


 
GODDAMN I HATE THAT GAME.  "Someone in North America sneezed, Mr. President of Madagascar!" "HOLY FUCK, FULL LOCKDOWN, CLOSE THOSE PORTS, PUT UP A 200 FOOT CONCRETE BARRIER AROUND THE PERIMETER OF THE ISLAND"


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 7, 2011)

Gnasty Gnorg Is an excellent endurance runner with exceptional speed.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 7, 2011)

Tycho said:


> GODDAMN I HATE THAT GAME.  "Someone in North America sneezed, Mr. President of Madagascar!" "HOLY FUCK, FULL LOCKDOWN, CLOSE THOSE PORTS, PUT UP A 200 FOOT CONCRETE BARRIER AROUND THE PERIMETER OF THE ISLAND"


 
Believe me that's what it seems like. 

It was actually one of the few ED articles that's actually kinda funny. (About Madagascar and how they SHUT DOWN EVERYTHING)


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 7, 2011)

Sometimes you do things in video games one way but when you try to do it outside a video game it doesn't make sense or work.


----------



## Lukar (Feb 8, 2011)

A bullet to the head = no more head.

You must dismember anything not human to kill it. Headshots don't matter.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 14, 2011)

Check out the enclosed instruction book before entering a hotel.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 14, 2011)

You can still fight with your ribcage exposed


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 17, 2011)

One thing that metro 2033 has taught me is:"If it's hostile, you kill it"
 'nuff said


----------



## Love! (Feb 17, 2011)

a really muscular middle-aged man with one eye and rocket skates will fuck your shit up and do it quick


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 17, 2011)

Always check your corners.  Never just dart around the wall like this:


----------



## Renwaldo (Feb 18, 2011)

Upon the discovery of anything interesting, optimistic music should begin playing around you.

Any woman with self defence know-how should have giant tits.

Ignoring your neighbours will make them move away. 

If you get an 'F' in school the government will send you to boot camp until you're an adult.

Sex between a minor and an adult is not only illegal but biologically impossible.

Beware of fat people, they're prone to vomiting on people and exploding.

If you smack someone enough without actually hurting them you can make their clothes fall off.


----------



## RaichuMorph115 (Feb 20, 2011)

A cardboard box can make you completely invisible.
A golden mushroom can make you into a macro.
Wearing a mask with someone elses face pictured on it makes you look JUST LIKE THAT PERSON EXACTLY.
A small bird about a foot big and 6 lbs can easily carry you from Pallet Town ALL THE WAY to Cinnabar Island.
A metal red/white ball is strong enough to capture a 20 ft high snake made of boulders that could easily crush you.
You can be burned alive, blown up, hit by missiles/bullets/knives and basball bats then just eat a half of a sandvich while making especially loud eating noises and instantly be fully healthy.
Cheating on anything, even slightly will result in getting hit by a massive uber hammer with the words "BAN" written on it.
Card Games can summon ancient beasts and giant white dragons with awesome blue eyes.
Yelling "Objection" at any given time is the best way to become the center of attention.
Having 7 orange/yellow balls with red stars will make a giant green dragon grant you 1-3 wishes.
Grunting and screaming your head off will raise your power level over 9000!!!!!!, and therefore make you stronger! =D


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 20, 2011)

There's a potion in a graveyard that will change your sex... but you need to beat the game first... >_>


----------



## Braux (Feb 20, 2011)

A seemingly bulletproof suit of armor, along with personal shields akin to those on a space-ship, can be easily defeated by a quick strike to the back of the suit.

It dosn't matter if you almost died in an explosion, a porkchop will heal you right up.


----------



## ArmedSargent117 (Feb 20, 2011)

If you deal with other people, you need to have thick skin. Also communication skills don't mean anything if others won't listen.
Explosives do not solve everything.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 20, 2011)

People behave better when you're connected to the same power supply and are within range of your Italian Backhand.


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

having multiple personalities gives you the ability to shift between their bodies at will



Renwaldo said:


> Any woman with giant tits should have self-defense know-how.


annnnd this is the irl version


----------



## Draegon Fayte (Feb 21, 2011)

If you are part of a two man team, armed only with four different one handed weapons, doging behind cover instantly reloads a clip.
Also when hiding behind said cover you can't be hit by anyone from any angle.

Even the weakest grunt can carry the most powerful gun in the world, and the death of said grunt will will to a mass unloading of yours and your allies hugely overfilled inventory in a race to pick up said powerful weapon.
The subsuquent lesson from this is, *BEAT THE GAME ALONE FIRST*.


----------



## Aden (Feb 21, 2011)

I LEARNED THAT GUN MAGAZINES WERE ACTUALLY CALLED "CLIPS" :V V:


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 21, 2011)

That everyone always shouts "RELOADING" whenever they reload their gun.
(Is this true? It seems stupid...)


----------



## 00vapour (Feb 21, 2011)

In the Amiga game Wings,

I learnt that you can advance to a squadron high-up by crash-landing your plane nearly every mission without actually shooting at anything.


----------



## Aden (Feb 22, 2011)

Californian_Calico said:


> That everyone always shouts "RELOADING" whenever they reload their gun.
> (Is this true? It seems stupid...)


 
I could see how it would be helpful to know in an actual gunfight. If you need to work as a single unit, you're going to need to know when there will be gaps in cover fire.
hope I don't sound too much like an ITG right now


----------



## Kibou (Feb 22, 2011)

Fire = Bad
If only I had learned sooner!


----------



## Psytrin (Feb 22, 2011)

I learned that amnesia is the greatest story telling mechanic ever invented in gaming.

I also learned that you can smash ore ingots together to create a minecart.


----------



## Love! (Feb 22, 2011)

you can smash diamond blocks with your bare fists if you punch them long enough


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 22, 2011)

As long as we're on Minecraft...

A dirt tunnel will never collapse, no matter how deep into a hill you dig. However, sand will still cave-in, but the affected area will be limited to that of an approximately 2'x2' cube.

You can mine obsidian with a wood pick if you're patient enough.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Feb 22, 2011)

Playing a Skateboarder game looks more awesome on the screen. XP


----------



## Dr. Durr (Feb 22, 2011)

Gyms are not for training, they are for badges.


----------



## FallenGlory (Feb 22, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> Gyms are not for training, they are for badges.


 true crime LA?

Also, still on the topic of TC:SoLA,

it's considered wrong to shoot someone in the foot to prevent them from running away. I would *never* make it as a cop. Maybe in Mexico, though. and apparently, they canceled TC: Honk Kong


----------



## Tycho (Feb 22, 2011)

FallenGlory said:


> it's considered wrong to shoot someone in the foot to prevent them from running away.


 
Well, it is, really.  Police officers are trained to aim at center body mass, and not to try and make tricky shots like to the foot or hand.


----------



## Love! (Feb 23, 2011)

plugging the controller into port 2 will prevent people from reading your mind
apparently



Tycho said:


> Well, it is, really.  Police officers are trained to aim at center body mass, and not to try and make tricky shots like to the foot or hand.


 seems like a waste until you realize the police are mostly there to keep the population afraid


----------



## Ley (Feb 23, 2011)

I learned that if the Zombie come, I will not be ready. 

:c


----------



## mrksjke (Feb 23, 2011)

JUST SWITCH TO YOUR OTHER WEAPON IT'S FASTER THAN RELOADING ._.


----------



## Love! (Feb 23, 2011)

mrksjke said:


> JUST SWITCH TO YOUR OTHER WEAPON IT'S FASTER THAN RELOADING ._.


but unequipping and re-equipping your current weapon takes under a second and instantly reloads it


----------

